# Sixers agree to terms with Steven Hunter



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

5 years for $16.5 million dollars.

They met with Dale Davis yesterday, and decided to go in a different direction. I'm not a huge Steven Hunter fan, but he's added some size, and that's a reasonable deal.. just a little long.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Damm it seems almost every deal this summer has been 5 years.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> Damm it seems almost every deal this summer has been 5 years.


:laugh: Yeah, that must've been a clause in the new CBA that we overlooked. He should be signing the deal tomorrow.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> Damm it seems almost every deal this summer has been 5 years.


Nah, just every Sixer deal. :laugh:

King knows he can offer deals that end before 2010, right?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Nah, just every Sixer deal. :laugh:
> 
> King knows he can offer deals that end before 2010, right?


 Seriously, no, he doesn't.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

WOO HOO!!!!

They still have a lot of money left


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dalembert and Hunter as the center combo. Where is the BBall IQ?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

We signed him for less than Atlanta paid for Zaza Puchalia(sp?)


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

seems sort of dumb to me..

there both basically athletic shot blocking C who can rebound well... Dale Davis would have been much better because he is a banger - standstill defender type which would be useful in certain situations..


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Nah, just every Sixer deal. :laugh:
> 
> King knows he can offer deals that end before 2010, right?


I can't wait to see what BEEZ has to say about this.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

3 million a year for a guy that can do nothing but block shots, something their starting centre already does so well?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

hunter should be starting in atlanta at center. too bad for him


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Once again, you never know. If Iverson and Webber can slap him around in practice and knock some sense into him, he might be a useful piece in the squad. Besides, at worst he's still a body contesting shots.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

vigilante said:


> 3 million a year for a guy that can do nothing but block shots, something their starting centre already does so well?


 These days, 3 million is pretty good. I think Dale Davis' consistent effort on the boards would've been better, but Hunter isn't bad and he's younger. He needs serious work on his hands though, he would've scored a bundle more of points last season if he didn't fumble every other pass he received from Nash.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

At least we have a friggin big man on our bench.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm very happy with this signing. Steven Hunter brings another defensive presence to our team and when Dalembert if sitting down due to foul trouble or whatever we don't lose much on the defensive end with Hunter on the floor. 

Steven Hunter is still very young and has plenty of potential, this signing could look like a steal a few years down the road. I think Billy King has had a pretty good off season so far, we're finally starting have a team with potential and talent, something that couldn't be said of us a couple years ago.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

GOD Dammit!!!! So he still maxed out Dalembert. 6 years 74.5 million. What the hell? I know some are saying what do I mean. You darken Hunter skin give him a afro and about 15 pounds. IN person and on the basketball court could you tell the 2 apart. Thats it. Im through!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hunter is a poor signing, because he has stone hands and doesn't know what he's doing half the time out there. Oh well, this team is going to be bad, bad and I feel bad for AI. I really do.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> GOD Dammit!!!! So he still maxed out Dalembert. 6 years 74.5 million. What the hell? I know some are saying what do I mean. You darken Hunter skin give him a afro and about 15 pounds. IN person and on the basketball court could you tell the 2 apart. Thats it. Im through!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hold on, they maxed out Dalembert? I thought they signed him to a 6 year $58 million deal?


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Hold on, they maxed out Dalembert? I thought they signed him to a 6 year $58 million deal?


He's saying that if you combine Dalembert and Hunter's two contracts, then it's 6 year 74.5 million. Like they are the same player and Hunter is not needed (chich he isn't). I agree .. kind of a waste of a waste of a signing and cap space. King is a Bball genius. The 76ers and the Knicks have the best GM's. It's obvious. :evil:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jhammer22 said:


> He's saying that if you combine Dalembert and Hunter's two contracts, then it's 6 year 74.5 million. Like they are the same player and Hunter is not needed (chich he isn't). I agree .. kind of a waste of a waste of a signing and cap space. King is a Bball genius. The 76ers and the Knicks have the best GM's. It's obvious. :evil:


:laugh:

Thanks for straightening that out for me, I should've been able to pick that one out since the two are extremely similar, just that Hunter isn't as good.


----------



## Edaw-hsoB (Aug 12, 2005)

vigilante said:


> 3 million a year for a guy that can do nothing but block shots, something their starting centre already does so well?


 yep.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> GOD Dammit!!!! So he still maxed out Dalembert. 6 years 74.5 million. What the hell? I know some are saying what do I mean. You darken Hunter skin give him a afro and about 15 pounds. IN person and on the basketball court could you tell the 2 apart. Thats it. Im through!!!!!!!!!!!!


When will the hating stop? I think we've had a pretty good off season so far. Not the best, but definately an improvement from last season.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> When will the hating stop? I think we've had a pretty good off season so far. Not the best, but definately an improvement from last season.


Welcome to Philadelphia. We could have signed Jordan in his prime and there would be people unhappy. :biggrin:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

This signing reminds me of the time we signed Lucious Harris to a similar deal. He didn't work out either and we ended up trading him. I don't konw mcuh about this guy, but his stats doesn't look like they warrant this type of contract.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> When will the hating stop? I think we've had a pretty good off season so far. Not the best, but definately an improvement from last season.


 Explain how I am hating. Hes a horrible player, that no one wanted last year, he had an average month and he get signed to a *5 year deal at almost 17 million* explain where the hating is?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I believe that hating is if you look at say your last 20 posts all they have been are complains about something


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> I believe that hating is if you look at say your last 20 posts all they have been are complains about something


 If you cant accept the facts then maybe you shouldnt post. If my past 20 post were complaints which they werent, but if they were and they are all factual then whats the problem?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Explain how I am hating. Hes a horrible player, that no one wanted last year, he had an average month and he get signed to a *5 year deal at almost 17 million* explain where the hating is?


We're not the only team that wanted him this year. He had a decent season and has plenty of potential. It's not like we're throwing huge money at him, he could end up being a lot better than we expected and would be a bargain.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> We're not the only team that wanted him this year. He had a decent season and has plenty of potential. It's not like we're throwing huge money at him, he could end up being a lot better than we expected and would be a bargain.


What people aren't realizing with the Hunter signing is what the market value is around the league for an athletic 7 footer with shot blocking skills. Hell, Jerome James is making more than Hunter and he hasn't proven anything.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Again, the length of the contract sucks, but about 3 million a year isn't bad at all. I don't know why some are so upset.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The 3 million isn't that bad, the 5 years is. 5 years is way too long for a guy that could likely rack up 100 DNP-CD in those 5 years.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> What people aren't realizing with the Hunter signing is what the market value is around the league for an athletic 7 footer with shot blocking skills. Hell, Jerome James is making more than Hunter and he hasn't proven anything.


I don't know about that, Jerome James proved that when his contract is expiring he can actually be a good basketball player. People talk down on Jerome James but even if he's slacking on the court he's giving you what Steven Hunter is giving when he's playing his best.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I don't know about that, Jerome James proved that when his contract is expiring he can actually be a good basketball player. People talk down on Jerome James but even if he's slacking on the court he's giving you what Steven Hunter is giving when he's playing his best.


Hunter is being paid less than James and he is much younger as well so I think we got a steal if we compare these two values.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Hunter is being paid less than James and he is much younger as well so I think we got a steal if we compare these two values.


Why do you compare him to another overpaid player? Compare him to the contracts that like Chris Mihm and Brendan Haywood just got last summer.

I don't get the logic in signing a guy who has been a fringe NBA player his whole career to a 5 year deal. Kevin Ollie, Brian Scalabrine, Steven Hunter...


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay honestly, I never heard of this guy before, so I had to look him up. I don't think it's a bad signing, esp after trading Marc Jax and his huge salary. We need a big man. He comes fairly cheap but most teams are offering at least 5 yr contracts anyway, aren't they? So, that shouldn't be a shock to anyone. I'm not concerned about the length of contract b/c Billy King has shown he can trade them if it doesn't work out. 

Stephen Hunter won't be a diff maker but his stats should improve esp if AI continues to run the point. He does still seems pretty raw after 4 yrs in the league.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The thing with Steven Hunter is, Allen Iverson can only help the man so much considering Hunter has terrible hands, and struggles to finish at the basket. I'm not hating on the signing, but when people talk about his potential it makes me shiver, just because you're young doesn't mean you're going to get better.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Having big men with 10 thumbs is not a good thing for a team with AI and Webber. Those two guys create opportunities by dishing very tough passes around defenders. AI penetrates and dishes off blind passes and Webber posts and dishes off blind passes. Both require a player to have quick reactions and sticky fingers. Not good for the 76ers offense to have Hunter and Dalembert on the receiving end of those two passers.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Hunter is awful. The Magic almost set an NBA record for consecutive losses with Hunter as starting Center.He is dreadful. Hunter has no moves on offense, is not a very good rebounder. Hunter can block shots sometimes that is it, but usually he is out of position on defense and the Magic got tore up in the paint.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> We signed him for less than Atlanta paid for Zaza Puchalia(sp?)


 Zaza is by far a much better player.Zaza is one of the hardest working players I have ever seen. Hunter is physically weak and gets pushed around all the time, plus is totally lost on offense.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

I think all of you need to stop complaining about this singing. Yes its somewhat a lengthy contract but it could be worth it, since decent big mens are hard yo find. In the limited playing he recieved he has showed a lot of what he is capable of doing. He has a ton of potential, who if given minutes can be a decent back-up C or can start also. 

Just give this guy a chance to show what he can do, and maybe let him play a lil more then 14mpg!!! 

Many of you posters will be eating your words come January time, when you actually see what Steven Hunter can really do. When your C-webb will go on the injury list Steven Hunter will be a good starting PF, book it!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

2pac said:


> I think all of you need to stop complaining about this singing. Yes its somewhat a lengthy contract but it could be worth it, since decent big mens are hard yo find. In the limited playing he recieved he has showed a lot of what he is capable of doing. He has a ton of potential, who if given minutes can be a decent back-up C or can start also.
> 
> Just give this guy a chance to show what he can do, and maybe let him play a lil more then 14mpg!!!
> 
> Many of you posters will be eating your words come January time, when you actually see what Steven Hunter can really do. When your C-webb will go on the injury list Steven Hunter will be a good starting PF, book it!!!


 lol


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> When will the hating stop? I think we've had a pretty good off season so far. Not the best, but definately an improvement from last season.


Last Year we drafted defensive-soon-to-be-superstar Andre Iguodala.

This year we drafted Bust-to-be Louis Williams, and signed him to a 3 yr deal none the less!

We brought in a coach that took an Injury-prone poor offensive excuting team, not only to the playoffs, but allowed them to be legitmately healthy to excute against the Pistons' He wasn't the best defensively but was Randy Ayers? 

Last I checked Hell no. 



We scored 100+ Points 67 times! Hell I don't recall a team that offensive in a long time a real long one.

This year we could've drafted Ryan Gomes he would've started at the 3 Iggy at the 2, and Ai at the Point, pretty offfensive sufficent.

Maurice cheeks IS even better then O'brien on the offensive end, to be able to lead that Blazer team to a slight chance to get to the playoffs is amazing.

I don't know how else to say it I thought they were going 1-81 that year!

Cheeks has a defensive mind type of coach that we didn't have on O'brien's shoulder but was that his fault? No way

O'brien and Cheeks are respectable coaches and should remain in the league for quite some time.

Philadelphia is not New York, we're no where near rich, so don't expect Lebron James to come here with some 47.8 million dollar deal. 

As for your post that states Hunter is better then Webber, now are youy saying Kenny Thomas will be the MVP of the league?

HAHA Good Joke.

What made me puke is that from your statement you sound serious. 

For one thing Webber can actually go into the post, it's not as dominate as it was 9-10 yrs ago, but it's far better then Hunter, look Marc Jackson wasn't obviously the best finisher in the game, but he at least was able to hang around at the post.

Hunter does that too, but I'll place a bet that Nash would be alot happier with Marc Jackson in the low post then Steven Hunter. 

Kenny Thomas had a similar just better game then Marc Jackson if I had to pick between sending Marc Jackson or Kenny Thomas, I'd send Marc to Sac town, that's the only way I saw the trade as dead wrong. 

Williamson too hung around the post and finished pretty nicely the effort and commitment he had to the game was great, between the Drafting of Louis Williams or acquring Corliss Willamson I'd rather acquire Corliss. 

Bottom Line: Hunter's Young, but his knowledge of the game on both ends of the floor are poor, he can block the shot which is good for a reserve, but unless he learns to contest shots grab and protect the ball, and last but not least finish with it, this will be the bust-signing of 05' for years to come.


----------

